# cleaning



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a columbia bazooka. works great. but if i put the zooka in the bucket of the water after my day, the next day the bazooka are not smooth, more dragging and my clutch are hard to turn with my hand if i want to prime .

a bazooka need to be wash every day ?? 

thx


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I dont have one and I know a few guys do what u Do but in my opinion if you are spending thousands of $$$ on a first class tool like a zook I would pressure clean after every use and spray the whole thing with a silicone spray or something like that it's what I do with my mudbox cheaper design that does same thing and I keep it ***** and span after every use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

killerjune said:


> i have a columbia bazooka. Works great. But if i put the zooka in the bucket of the water after my day, the next day the bazooka are not smooth, more dragging and my clutch are hard to turn with my hand if i want to prime .
> 
> A bazooka need to be wash every day ??
> 
> Thx


yes!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

killerjune said:


> i have a columbia bazooka. works great. but if i put the zooka in the bucket of the water after my day, the next day the bazooka are not smooth, more dragging and my clutch are hard to turn with my hand if i want to prime .
> 
> a bazooka need to be wash every day ??
> 
> thx


Used to wash with a paint brush and in the bucket of water and never had a problem!!
Now I have a portable battery washer that I use!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I use a bottle brush on a stick to clean out my pump and compound tubes works a treat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My Bazooka gets a bath after each use. Looks and runs like new.:thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I live in an apartment, my columbia zook gets washed when I get washed in the shower! I get most of the mud off at the job (just homeowner stuff lately) hose adapter on the sink faucet with a short garden hose hooks the auto tools right up :thumbup: Run the zook brush down the tube and spray it with Fluid Film after.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> My Bazooka gets a bath after each use. Looks and runs like new.:thumbsup:


 In the bath at home Gaz or you got something else?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> In the bath at home Gaz or you got something else?


Garden Hose on site. Then pressure wash about every 3rd job.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I just give mine heaps with a garden hose and dry off and re lube, Seems to do the trick but a soak submerged in water from time to time is prob not a bad idea.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Clean out your pump. Pump clean water into the bazooka. Remove the water and pump more clean water into the bazooka. Also remove the water. Inside is clean in a minute or two.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey sorry to jump into your thread but is there anybody on here that can help me get a new password?? Thanks I'm trying to get back on here!!


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

I just run it empty, pump the pump in a bucket with water ( do not empty it ), and put the empty zook in the same bucket.. on the next job I quick wash the head on the zook with a dishwasher, and lubriecate every moving part on the head... Been doing like this for 10 years, and my dad has done it for 40 years... no problems... my zook is 7 years old, and still run with the same wire inside, and I use it every week!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> Clean out your pump. Pump clean water into the bazooka. Remove the water and pump more clean water into the bazooka. Also remove the water. Inside is clean in a minute or two.


I never empty my pumps from 1 year 2 the next!
Pick out the hard stuff out the box filler part/Gooseneck and pump the old stuff out and away u go!
Did this the other week and that pump had not been used in 6 months!:thumbsup:
They sit in water till needed and no need to empty them, Only time is if they need repaired.:yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> I never empty my pumps from 1 year 2 the next!
> Pick out the hard stuff out the box filler part/Gooseneck and pump the old stuff out and away u go!
> Did this the other week and that pump had not been used in 6 months!:thumbsup:
> They sit in water till needed and no need to empty them, Only time is if they need repaired.:yes:


To each his own. I clean my tools up after each use. It takes less than five minutes at the end of the day once you have a good system. And I have tools that I purchased in the early 1980's that still work fine.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Take care of your tools, and your tools will take care of you. An old timer once told me.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> To each his own. I clean my tools up after each use. It takes less than five minutes at the end of the day once you have a good system. And I have tools that I purchased in the early 1980's that still work fine.


Good for u chief but what's the point?
That pump was 1 of the first I got and it's 23 years old so go figure that out!!:whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Good for u chief but what's the point?
> That pump was 1 of the first I got and it's 23 years old so go figure that out!!:whistling2:


Because once the pump is clean by pumping water through it, it can be used to pump clean water into the bazooka and thereby clean the bazooka both inside and out. I live in a part of the country where it is below freezing half of the year. And if I left mud in the pump there is a chance it would freeze in the back of my truck when moving it between jobs. Once mud dries or freezes inside the pump it makes boxing a pain. As there are always little mud-rocks dislodging from the inside of the pump and getting into the box. If it really freezes up, it will blow the bottom off the pump. So I clean my stuff. I can spare 5 minutes to do it right.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> Because once the pump is clean by pumping water through it, it can be used to pump clean water into the bazooka and thereby clean the bazooka both inside and out. I live in a part of the country where it is below freezing half of the year. And if I left mud in the pump there is a chance it would freeze in the back of my truck when moving it between jobs. Once mud dries or freezes inside the pump it makes boxing a pain. As there are always little mud-rocks dislodging from the inside of the pump and getting into the box. If it really freezes up, it will blow the bottom off the pump. So I clean my stuff. I can spare 5 minutes to do it right.


Freezing mud is a dif story!!:thumbsup:
Nothing like getting to work and u pull the gun and pump out the van and frozen solid!!
That's the days I put them back in and head home!:thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Freezing mud is a dif story!!:thumbsup:
> Nothing like getting to work and u pull the gun and pump out the van and frozen solid!!
> That's the days I put them back in and head home!:thumbup:


Also, the usefulness of a clean pump to push clean water through a dirty bazooka when cleaning it. That is a true time saver.


----------

